# anyone had really late bfp before?



## jojo23

*****UPDATE*******hey girls so im very late now and my doc told me to wait one more week before doing tests etc(useless doc btw) and im just wondering if anyone has had a super late bfp? i did a test 2 weeks ago when i was 1 week late, now im 3 weeks late and im gonna do one today.

:hugs: i just dont wanna be getting my hopes up if its not bfp. my cycles are irregular at the best of times and last month i decided to relax a little and as i was going on holidays i didnt bother tracking temp or using opks. really left it to chance...i have put on weight but im sure if its not bfp theres something there, maybe a cyst or something.??

i had achy cramps last week which went away, boobs a little sore and im tired but otherwise feel fine... what u girls think?late bfp or just wishful thinkin???? xxxxxxx



Hi girls just to update you all i finally got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp today im so excited and scared and too many emotions to name. heading to doctor tomorow morning to confirm but did 2 FRER today and got 2 positives...thanks to everyone who commented and gave me hope xxxx


----------



## mommydreamer

I've had a couple of friends who never tested positive on a urine test and had to have a blood test. I don't know what would cause this though. I'm in the same position, except I'm only a couple of days late. I hope you get your BFP soon, sweetie!


----------



## jojo23

thanks hun got another bfn the other day but have doctors app tomorrow so hopefully will get some answers!!!xxxxxx


----------



## ladydray

Hi JoJo im in same boat too although again not as late only a week late..... had a BFN yesterday..... 
this is the first month we have realxed too after havin Keilan who was born sleeping in march2010.
I really hope you get this much needed BFP
:hugs:


----------



## jojo23

awe you two hun, im still none the wiser literally just posted a thread to see if i can get any advice cause im going mad lol GL let me know! xxx


----------



## ladydray

just had yet another BFN but still no AF


----------



## AngelGrl

I'm in the same boat! I'm about 2 1/2 weeks late and had another bfn yesterday! I'm on cycle day 51 (I usually have longer cycles 33 days on average but the last 2 months have been 37 days). 

Any updates from any of your ladies?!


----------



## jojo23

hey hun im over 2 months late now hoping to get app with doc this week for bloods etc, i feel my doctor is just putting it down as a blip in my cycle but im sooo bloated and tired so i just dont know!!!


----------



## jojo23

***********update!****************


----------



## Andypanda6570

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
You have no idea how happy I am for you, no idea!! I am so so sososooso excited/ I wish you all the best and thank you for being such a nice person, you so deserve this.
All My Love OXOXOXOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ladydray

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
GIVEN ME LOTS OF HOPE FOR NEXT MONTH!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------

